# '65 gto pillar post coupes..



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, in '65 only 8,319 coupes were made. hardtops was 55,722. now 47 years later, how many documented coupes could possibly be still roaming the streets? i assume low production would now make the body style more valuable although in '65, it was a little cheaper than the hardtop. rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Coupes are still not worth as much as a hartop, which is not worth as much as a ragtop. Rarity does not always mean higher value. Hardtops were popular then for the same reason that they are now: sleek lines. Generally, what was "popular when new" will remain sought after. The thing about coupes is, they are tighter, more solid cars, and have a "vintage drag" appeal. I've never had a GTO coupe, but I sure wouldn't mind one!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Now THIS is my idea of a 65 GTO Post!

1965 Pontiac GTO Zombie - YouTube


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I am really happy that I recently got a Coupe. To tell you the truth I didnt care if the car was a coupe or Hardtop. I have wanted a GTO since I was in High School and a friend of mine had a 65 Hardtop with a 389 and a four speed. The car was very strong. 8319 is not a huge production number of any car, and to have one 47 years later is pretty cool. I look forward to getting mine completed and posting some pictures of the car.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya that^^^^^, couldn't agree more. I love having the '65, my dream realized, but to be honest, it wouldn't have matter to me which one I ended up with, as long as I have one in the garage waiting to be taken out on a nice day.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree i would have taken either....personally i like the extra stainless bright work on the coupe, and like GeeTee said the coupes were a favorite of drag racers because they are a more solid platform (less chance of twisting it on hard launches if it does hook up). You will see far less Post cars on the streets than HT's and even Vert's, guess we are the red headed stepchildren of Pontia:c...


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hell yeah, i love my '65 coupe but if it were a hardtop id love it just as much.. rickm.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

If I remenber correctly the coupe is lighter then the others and for that reason was preferred for racing. When I started to restore my 65 coupe I could tell that it had been raced.


----------

